
Show HN: A calculator for coronavirus exposure risk in groups - red_hare
http://peticol.as/coronavirus-calculator/
======
red_hare
I wrote this to help my girlfriend and I assess risk of exposure to someone
with COVID now that our state (NY) has largely overcome the virus. Also to
help us compare what we do here to what our friends are doing in other states.

Next I would like to expand it to cover our countries with it's presets and
allow you to select your individual US county which is often much more
interesting than the state-level numbers.

------
cgil
Welp never going to a grocery store again.

